

Ask HN: Can I have your couch in SF for a few days in May? - brwr

Hi!<p>I have been offered a spot at App Academy (www.appacademy.io) in San Francisco starting May 13th and I would like to get into town a few days early to explore and attend TEDxStanford. Unfortunately, my funds will be very tight, so I won't be able to afford a hotel.<p>If you have an open couch that I could borrow for the 10th, 11th, and 12th, I would greatly appreciate it! My email is available in my profile. Shoot me a message and we'll get to know each other!
======
scrapcode
[https://www.couchsurfing.org/n/places/san-francisco-
californ...](https://www.couchsurfing.org/n/places/san-francisco-california-
united-states)

------
DigitalSea
You can stay on my couch but I live in Australia, is that going to be a
problem?

~~~
brwr
It's a bit of a commute, so I'll have to get back to you. I appreciate the
offer though!

------
Mz
Um, you might try actually stating the city instead of assuming everyone knows
(or cares to parse it out).

~~~
brwr
I blame it on 2AM-brain. Thanks for catching that.

